# Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen



## DTS1999 (16. Juni 2017)

Guten Abend zusammen! 

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und finde Antworten, man liest sich ja dumm und dämlich im Internet was das Thema geflochtene Schnur angeht. Ich Angle seit ca. 10 Jahren mir hat das Ansitzangeln immer Spaß gemacht, allerdings bemerkte ich das die Räuber doch auf das Spinnfischen mehr abgehen als auf den guten alten Ansitz. ich habe mir eine Spinnrute mit einen Wurfgewicht von 20 - 60 Gr. in 240 Länge besorgt und mir gerade eine Daiwa Ninja 3000 bestellt, ich habe eine kleine 2000er Daiwa Ninja auf meiner Forellenrute und bin von der Rolle begeistert, habe für die 3000er jetzt 43 Euro bezahlt.

Jetzt zum Hauptproblem welche schnur würdet Ihr empfehlen? ich habe bisher nicht vor an große Seen zu fahren, ich angle bei Dortmund an der Lippe und an der Ems, es kann jedoch vorkommen das ich auch mal an den Rhein fahre.

ich höre immer wieder von der Daiwa 8 Braid und jetzt zuletzt die Spiderwire, gerade eben auch die Iron Line von Balzer... hat jemand erfahrung damit? Welche Schnurdicke würdet Ihr empfehlen, da diese ja auch ab und an abweichen von der Angabe. Ich hatte bei Fishermans Partner eine WFT Dynamix in Gelb gesehen 300m für 17.99 in 0,16 angeblich mit 14 KG tTagkraft, mir kam die schnur allerdings ziemlich dick vor wenn ich die mit meiner 0,18er Monofil von Tubertini vergleiche #c

zuletzt noch ich beabsichtige eigentlich Zander und Hechte zu beangeln.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen vielleicht sogar links |bla:


----------



## mieze691 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

ich bevorzuge Nanofil #h


----------



## poldi82 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kast...lgo_pvid=a3a507a5-35c5-4216-8f81-476001265f7b

Gibt es über die App noch etwas günstiger....


----------



## falter78 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Ich spinne seit Jahren mit der Power Pro und habe mir jetzt zum ersten Mal die Daiwa 8-J-Braid zugelegt. Kann beide Schnüre empfehlen.


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Bin mit der Power Pro ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Wuerde dir auch die Kastking 8fach geflochtene empfehlen


----------



## DTS1999 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Wie sieht es mit der Schnurdicke aus? welche würden Sie mir empfehlen?


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Die 0,18er ist wohl eine gute Wahl. Ich fische haeufig etwas staerker damit ich Koeder mit Gewalt befreien kann,  und theoretisch im Fliesswasser Haenger und grosse Beifaenge vorkommen. Zur Ninja sollte eine duenne geflochtene gut passen...

Viel Spass


----------



## banzinator (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Mit reicht die J Braid in 0,13. 
kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Tate (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Je nach dem was du ausgeben willst so finde ich eine Stroft GTP R2 als gute Schnur für das Gerät. Ist schön geschmeidig. Alternativ die Power Pro. Die Nanofil hingegen hab ich nach dem ersten Angeltag entsorgt. In meinen Augen mehr Draht als Schnur.


----------



## CaptainPike (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Seit jeher Spiderwire Code Red. Färbt irgendwann ins rosa ab aber ist ansonsten strukturell einfach hervorragend. Hab dann vor kurzem noch die "neue" Spiderwire smooth 8 probiert. Fühlt sich auch gut an, habe jedoch das Gefühl dass sie schlechter auf Drall reagiert.


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Hi, dieses Thema ist ja bereits x-mal bis zum Erbrechen durchgekaut worden .....
Deine Theorie das das Spinnfischen erfolgreicher ist bzw, das die Fische besser raufknallen stimmt nur insofern, dass Du beim Spinnfischen wesentlich größere Flächen in gleicher Zeit abfischen kannst, dazu über die gesamte Wassersäule mit unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten und unterschiedlichen Ködern, aber ohne Erfahrung und einer entsprechenden Taktik bei der Köderauswahl und auch das passende Gewässer, wirst Du wahrscheinlich nach kurzer Zeit geerdet sein, Beide Methoden haben Vor- und Nachteile und in einem stark mit Kunstködern beangelten Gewässer ist man oft mit dem Köderfisch Sieger, was die Qualität betrifft.
Auch mit den Geflochtenen kannst Du vieles versuchen, aber Du solltest nicht auf den Durchmesser achten, sondern auf die Nassknotenfestigkeit und die wird in Lb und nicht in kg angegeben . Ich persönlich angle mit Sunline PE 15 lbund bin sehr zufrieden

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Ich verwende die Sunline New Super PE sowie die gute alte Power Pro nach US-Specs.

Von 8fach-Geflecht bin ich fast komplett wieder weg, vergleichsweise steifere 4fach-Schnur liegt mir persönlich einfach viel besser.


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Moib, die Daiwa 8 Braid fische ich u.a auch und bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Läuft im Vergleich zur Power Pro schön leise.
Power Pro ist mir zu hart. 
Auch gut und bei mir im Gebrauch die wft Plasma.


----------



## junglist1 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

PowerPro in den Durchmessern 0.08 - 0.13 dicker muss nicht sein.


----------



## Reg A. (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

In meinen Augen ist die Nanofil v.a. in Bezug auf ihre Reissfestigkeit der absolute Dreck. Ohne Hängergefahr im Freiwasser möglicherweise ok, bei Hängern oder Grundkontakten aber mehr als bescheiden. Da können meine Monos (die ich bei Minustemperaturen angle) ja mehr ab! Hab mir mal eine für die Winterangelei auf ne Rolle gespult, da die ja angeblich weniger Wasser aufnimmt als gewöhnliche Geflochtene, was stimmen mag. Hab sie aber nach nur einem Testtag wieder runtergeschmissen; da hätte ich auch gleich ne Hand voll GuFis einfach so ins Wasser werfen können! Seitdem bei Minusgraden wieder konventionelle Mono.

Stroft ist natürlich geil, bei deinem Equipment aber evtl. preislich etwas überdimensioniert; bei ner Ninja haste dann mal u.U. schnell mehr Ökken für die Schnur als für die Rolle rausgefeuert. Nicht jedermanns Sache...

Power Pro mag ich auch, allerdings die Super 8 Slick. Am häufigsten angle ich die Spiderwire Ultracast und bin sehr zufrieden. Durchmesser in deiner Gewichtsklasse 0,14 oder 0,17, und auf die Tragkraftangaben in Deutschland ist eh gesch***en! Entweder du hältst dich an die US-Angaben, oder du ziehst ca. 60% der angegebenen Maximallast ab und erhältst ein halbwegs zuverlässiges Ergebnis.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Shimano Kairiki[emoji106]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Bedeutet ja das man auf Hecht usw mit ner 4kg Schnur angelt. 
Okay, das da soviel abgeht |uhoh:
Würde dann gerne mal ne reelle 8kg Schnur sehen. Das ist denn nen 0,20er Seil oder wie?


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Ich bin mit der Tufline XP in 0,15mm(gelb) sehr zufrieden.
Die Farbe der Schnur bleicht nach einiger Zeit leider etwas
aus,aber das ist bei anderen Schnüren, auch meist nicht viel besser.


----------



## zokker (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Hier hat ja noch gar keiner  die gute alte Fireline erwähnt? Ich fische die jetzt schon über 10 Jahre und mir kommt auch nix anderes mehr auf die Rolle. Ich nehme immer die 0,17er. Knoten, Perücken, störender Drall sind mir völlig unbekannt.


----------



## Tinca52 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Powerline Plus 0,07 mm, Super Schnur von Giga Fisch.Absolut zu empfehlen.
Tragkraft 8,80 KG .


----------



## poldi82 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Die 8,8 kg der Gigafish stimmen bestimmt​... |uhoh:

Und die kostet das 4 fache der Kastking!

Hat irgendjemand auch den TE bedacht? Wer sich ne Rolle für 43€ zulegt, wird bestimmt nicht mehr als das für die Schnur ausgeben wollen...?!?


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

bastido, grundsätzlich hast Du ja Recht mit Deiner Theorie, wenn da nicht das Problem der fast nicht vorhandenen Dehnung und der damit verbundenen deutlich schlechteren Schockresitenz wäre, das kann mannatürlich durch ein monofiles Vorfach beim Barsch und/oder Zanderangeln und einer gut eingestellten Bremse nahezu ausgleichen, aber in Verbindung mit einem Stahlvorfach ohne monoVorVorfach und einer harten Rute erleidest Du ganz schnell Bruchlandung.
Zu bemerken wäre auch noch der Klassiker, die super weit fliegenden Köder, die sich aus dem Nichts von der Schnur verabschieden, weil es kurz einen Hacker auf der Spule gab, hat bestimmt jeder schon erlebt, da reichen sogar ganz wenige Grammse aus um die Schnur beim Wurf zum Reissen zu bringen. Im Sinne unserer Lieblinge sollte dann auch zu anderen Tragwerten gegriffen werden 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> siker, die super weit fliegenden Köder, die sich aus dem Nichts von der Schnur verabschieden, weil es kurz einen Hacker auf der Spule gab, hat bestimmt jeder schon erlebt, da reichen sogar ganz wenige Grammse aus um die Schnur beim Wurf zum Reissen zu bringen. Im Sinne unserer Lieblinge sollte dann auch zu anderen Tragwerten gegriffen werden
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Hallo,

genau das ist der Grund, warum ich grundsätzlich nicht mehr unter 0,17 gehe. Seitdem sind derartige Verluste nicht mehr vorgekommen.#6

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Es geht halt auch um die Abriebsfestigkeit bzw. Robustheit

--> wer vom Boot aus im Freiwasser drillt, kann feiner rangehen als jemand, der Fische vom Ufer aus von Hindernissen fernhalten und/oder aus diesen rausknüppeln muss (und/oder dem Fisch am Ufer nicht folgen kann).

Je dünner das Geflecht, desto anfälliger auch gegenüber mechanischen Beschädigungen (z. B. beim Hängerlösen per Stockwickel-Rückwärtslatsch).



> Zu bemerken wäre auch noch der Klassiker, die super weit fliegenden Köder, die sich aus dem Nichts von der Schnur verabschieden


Richtig. Schwere (teure) Bigbaits plus Spielzeug-Leine = Loch im Geldbeutel.

Gezielt auf Hecht (= mit richtigen Hechtködern, kein Mini-Gepopel)  angele ich daher nicht unter 10 kg realer (!) Tragkraft.

So lassen sich auch Hänger mitsamt versunkenen Bäumen rausreißen 

Je nach Ködergewicht und Hindernisaufkommen geht die Spinnfisch-Braid-Tragkraft bei mir als 99-%-Uferangler unter-welsisch daher hoch bis 50 lbs

--> derber aber nicht, da ich als reiner Statio-Heini keine Pounder etc. auf Hecht fische.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



> Was Hänger über Holz lösen etc. betrifft ist man eben schon ein Stück  sicherer wenn man auf die 8-fachen verzichtet, die sind deutlich  empfindlicher.


Genau - z. B. auch beim Aufpopeln bzw. -ziehen von Luftknoten, die man mit jeder Braid auch bei kompetenter Bedienung, guter Rollenwicklung und gut gewähltem Max-Spulenfüllstand früher oder später mal produziert. 

Das kommt halt je nach Situation (z. B. durch misslungenes Werfen/Einholen bei ungünstigen Windverhältnissen etc.) einfach mal vor bzw. lässt sich im Laufe eines Spulenfüllungs-Lebens eben nicht komplett vermeiden.

Und je weicher die Schnur, desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Luftknoten.

Auch mit ein Grund, warum ich von 8-fach inzwischen wieder fast ganz weg bin.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



> Das gehört eben auch zur richtigen Zusammenstellung des Equipments


In Zeiten von unreflektiertem Papageientum, stark schwindender Situational Awareness und marketingbefeuerten Pauschal-Feinheits-Scheuchangst-Flashs aber zunehmend eine aussterbende Kunst :q

Gehirngenullte Fremdgesteuerte mit kompensatorisch motivierter Kaugummiautomaten-Erwartungshaltung lassen sich eben viel besser melken - willkommen in der Matrix :q


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> In Zeiten von unreflektiertem Papageientum, stark schwindender Situational Awareness und marketingbefeuerten Pauschal-Feinheits-Scheuchangst-Flashs aber zunehmend eine aussterbende Kunst :q
> 
> Gehirngenullte Fremdgesteuerte mit kompensatorisch motivierter Kaugummiautomaten-Erwartungshaltung lassen sich eben viel besser melken - willkommen in der Matrix :q



Von dem Zeug,was Du da rauchst, würde ich keinem was 
abgeben. :m


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Meine Empfehlungen:

*:m Sunline Super PE 8 Braid
*
oder

*:m Sunline NEW Super PE 4 Braid

*Eine der wenigen Schnüre in dieser Welt, wo nicht so sehr mit den angeblich realen Tragkraftangaben gelogen wird und die selbst als 4 Braid noch deutlich leiser durch die Ringe gleitet wie ne PP.

Als Tragkraft für das Spinnen auf Hecht bei ner 60 g WG Rute würde ich etwas zwischen 20-30lbs wählen. Mit ner 25lbs bist du auf alle Fälle auf der sicheren Seite. Ist aber abhängig von deinem persönlichen Geschmack, deinen Ködern und deinen Techniken.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

So ist es. Man muss die Schnur ebenso seiner Bedürfnisse anpassen. Reale Tragkraft ü 5 Kg dürfte für die meisten reichen. Aber man sollte auch sein Gewässer, die Köder und seine Angelart mit einbeziehen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Um mal wieder den Kern zu Treffen.... wie ich raus lese ist der TE in Sachen Spinnfischen doch etwas neu auf dem Gebiet.

Da jetzt High-End Schnüre alle Stroft oder Sunline zu empfehlen ist zwar okey - würde ich aber für den Anfang nicht machen. Da kostet ne Schnurfüllung ggf ein 1/3 der ganzen Rolle 

Mein Tipp in folgender Abstufing:

1) PowerPro Super 8 Slick
2) Daiwa J Braid
3) KK Mega 8 (nur hier nicht so easy zu bekommen)

Die normale PowerPro hat nach wie vor Ihre Berechtigung - aber Sie ist steifer und lauter als die 8-Fach Geflochtenen. Für ne BC aber widerrum super


----------



## Reg A. (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder den Kern zu Treffen.... wie ich raus lese ist der TE in Sachen Spinnfischen doch etwas neu auf dem Gebiet.
> 
> Da jetzt High-End Schnüre alle Stroft oder Sunline zu empfehlen ist zwar okey - würde ich aber für den Anfang nicht machen. Da kostet ne Schnurfüllung ggf ein 1/3 der ganzen Rolle



Sach ich doch  Und 1/3 ist ja wohl sehr geschmeichelt, bei ner 45-Euro-Rolle! Unter den halben Preis kommt er ja selbst mit Schnüren der preislichen Mittelklasse (egal, ob mit oder ohne Unterfutter) kaum...


----------



## Doc Forg (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Also ich persönlich stehe für alle Bereiche auf zak-Schnüre. Wurde mir hier von meinem Bode-Händler (Heidesheim) empfohlen. Ist angenehm weich ohne wesentliche Dehnung und hervorragend für Weitwürfe ( 50er für Waller) und 15er für's Spinnfischen.
Preis ca. 11€/100m.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



Tate schrieb:


> ... Ist schön geschmeidig... mehr Draht als Schnur.





feederbrassen schrieb:


> ...
> Power Pro ist mir zu hart.
> ...





Fr33 schrieb:


> ...aber Sie ist steifer und lauter als die 8-Fach Geflochtenen. ...





Doc Forg schrieb:


> ... Ist angenehm weich ...



Kann mir mal einer die Vorteile von weichen Schnüren erklären. Ich finde, bei weichen Schnüren, hat man doch nur Nachteile.


----------



## Tate (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

@zokker
ein Nachteil dieses steifen Materiales ist in meinen Augen das teilweise unkontrollierte abspringen der Schnur von der Rolle, speziell bei leichten Ködern.Die Power Pro ist zwar auch etwas fester aber an den Nanofildraht kommt sie nicht ran. Der Vorteil der festeren, weil beschichteten Schnur ist die Abriebfestigkeit.


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Da springt doch nix von der Rolle, das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn ich meine Fyreline oder Nanofil krum biege, bleibt die krum. Kein Memoriefekt.


----------



## DeralteSack (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Ich dachte es sucht hier jemand ne GEFLOCHTENE SCHNUR und keine Thermoverbund. Auch die Fireline ist eine seit Jahren sehr umstrittene Schnur, mit der es die unterschiedlichsten Erfahrungen gibt.

Ich nenne jetzt hier nochmal die *Daiwa J Braid* und wenn du sie noch irgendwo bekommst die *Daiwa Tournement 8 Braid*.
Beides Schnüre, die im normalen Preisbereich liegen und was taugen.

Hier im Forum findest hierzu sogar einen umfangreichen Trööt, der recht informativ ist.

Ansonsten ist auch die Spiderwire eine recht brauchbare Schnur, die von unseren Händlern im Umkreis gerne verkauft wird. Leider gibt es aber auch hier verschiedene Erfahrungen.


----------



## ayron (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Ich schließe mich der Sunlinefraktion an|wavey:


----------



## T-Heim (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Finde die Sunline auch nicht schlecht, wobei mein zweite Spule doch etwas mehr Farbe verliert als bei der ersten Bestellung!


----------



## ayron (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Ich hab nur die "alte" weiße und so wie es ausschaut hält die auch noch 2 weitere Jahre:m


----------



## Tate (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



zokker schrieb:


> Da springt doch nix von der Rolle, das ist doch Quatsch. Wenn ich meine Fyreline oder Nanofil krum biege, bleibt die krum. Kein Memoriefekt.



Siehst du und deswegen ist dieses steife Zeug nichts zum angeln.


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



Tate schrieb:


> Siehst du und deswegen ist dieses steife Zeug nichts zum angeln.



Dann solltest du es mal ausprobieren. Ich werde nix anderes mehr benutzen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

@ Zokker

Es gibt Ruten die mit bestimmten Schnüren richtig Probleme bekommen. Da ist jedes Kurbeln schon eine Qual, weil irgendwas über die Ringe schabt. Gerade sehr hochmodulierte Carbon Blanks und Ringe mit sehr dünnen und harten Einlagen (SIC) neigen in Kombi mit ner rauben 6-Fach zum sägen. Fuji Alconite Ringe kannste mit fast allem Fischen... sind erstaunlich leise. SIC hingehen sind meist etwas lauter.... hier machen dann 8 Fach Geflechte wieder Sinn.


----------



## postmaster (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Guten morgen.

Ich habe seit paar Tagen Balzer Edition Schnur Spin in gelb (http://amzn.to/2sG1y8q) auf Empfehlung aufspulen lassen. Ich war leider noch nicht oft mit der Schnur am Wasser. Aber habe nichts negatives gelesen.

Mein 2. Favorit ist auch definitiv KastKing Mega8 Braid (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-2016-New-Braid-Line-300Yds-274M-0-26-0-45mm-30-80LB-8-Strands-Super/32530691150.html)


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Im allgemeinen sind 8-fach Braids etwas leiser als 4fach oder Thermofusionsfäden. Einige sind jedoch der Meinung das man damit weiter werfen kann. 
Auf jeden Fall kann es bei dünnen weichen Schnüren öfter zu Luftschleifen kommen als bei steiferen. 
Es spielt jedoch auch eine Rolle welche Rute/Ringe und Rollen man verwendet. 
Wer mit seiner Schnur zufrieden ist braucht keine Suche nach einer besseren starten.
@Zokker für deinen Zweck scheint die Fireline ok zu sein. Vor 6 Jahren benutzte ich auch noch die Fireline. Diese alte gibt es so nicht mehr. Die neue hatte ich kürzlich auf drei Spulen zum Barscheln und Baitcastern getestet. Ergebnis war, nicht brauchbar.
Selbst diese Aussage heißt noch lange nicht, das die Schnur sehr schlecht ist. Bei der BC hätte ich dicker nehmen müssen.
Für die UL war die Schnur zu dick bzw. nicht nicht eingefischt.
Es muss jeder für sein Tackle die richtige Schnur/Durchmesser finden.
Eine sehr dünne Stroft wird auch auf ner Penn Slammer nie funktionieren. Ebenso eine steife geflochtene auf ner 1000er Rolle.


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Die Wurfweite hängt IMO nicht von der Flechtung ab, sondern von System-Gesamtabstimmung und Wurfkompetenz.

Gute Werfer mit gut abgestimmten Tackle werden mit 4fach-Braid immer weiter feuern als schlechte Werfer mit 8fach-Braid auf einem suboptimal gestalteten System.

Ich persönlich erachte Geräusche und Farbverlust buchstäblich als irrelevante Oberflächlichkeiten.

Mir kommt es auf Performance, stressfreie Bedienung, Robustheit und Verlässlichkeit (vor allem in Extremsituationen) an.

Lieber vergleichsweise lauter und farbsabbernd, aber dafür verlässlich und robust - als leise und farbstabil, aber ansonsten nervgruschtig und empfindlich.


----------



## Tinca52 (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Die 8,8 KG der Gigafisch stimmen 100% . Die Power Pro kann ich noch empfehlen kostet 20 EUR. 200m .


----------



## banzinator (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Ich wiederum finde die Lautstärke doch schon sehr entscheidend. 
Mir geht laute ovale Mistschnur richtig auf den Brenner!


----------



## DeralteSack (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Viel mehr als die Lautstärke nervt mich das rattern durch die Ringe, wodurch der gesamte Blank in solche Schwingungen versetzt wird, dass man vom Köder kaum noch was merkt.
Da brauche ich mir keine extrem feinfühlige Rute für teuer Geld anschaffen, wenn ich eh kaum was merke. Das ist dann was fürs Grobe.
Bei sensiblen Blanks macht ne glatte Schnur deutlich Sinn.


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



bastido schrieb:


> Mag sein, kenne die Schnur nicht aber Hersteller die behaupten diese Tragkraft aus 0,07mm Bindfaden zu erreichen, dürfen ihre Schnur gerne behalten. Lasse mich ungern verarschen.


OT an

Wenn du dich nicht gerne verarschen lässt und dann nichts von denen kaufst ... Frage ... Hast du ein Auto?

OT aus


----------



## Tinca52 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Er spricht aus Erfahrung.


----------



## feuer110 (19. November 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*

Würd gern mehr über die Balzer Ironline 8 erfahren  da sie mir bezahlbar und mit ausgewogenen Eigenschaften erscheint.
Ich konnte schon einge geflochtene Schnüre testen  und bestimmt jede hat ihren Einsatzzweck .
Am univers . empfinde ich die Daiwa tourment 4 und 8 - ok die ist nicht billig haben mich aber nie enttäuscht .
danach aber das sind schon Welten - Daiwa j braid  8 -  dafür schon recht günstig zu  bekommen .
sogar die kastkings  haben ihre Berechtigung- sucht man nur ne schur die guten Kontakt  zu nen tollen Preis Leistungsverhältnis  bietet  ist man hier genau richtig .
power pro  konnt ich bis jetzt nicht testen - aber man hort nur gutes  was mich allerdings stört  ist die  fehlende Stärkenangabe auf der HP .( pro + ) .
Wft  plasma  hat mich am meisten entäuscht  hab die als 0,10mm  super weich , glatt und nach anfänglichen  schnellen ausbleichen hlt der rest der farbe gut - aber das wars auch schon  irre schnelle schurbrüche  , perückenbildung noch und noch hab 3 ruten 3 rollen  probiert .
hab sie eigentl für ne leichte Baschkombi  gedacht  Würfe von 15-20m usw  aber genau das kann sie nicht !
grad mal geschaut  ne wft 0,12mm, weis, 75 m testspule  hab ich noch und ne neue wft  spinnrolle die mal auf ner mk dropshot rute probiere - fühlt sich was fester an - wenn das dann  auch nix  ist kehr ich wft Schüren  den Rücken .
Was ich noch unbedingt selber testen will ne MB Fishing Super BR8D was mir daran im Vorfeld gefällt  protzt nicht so  mit  Tragzahlen und minimalen Durchmesseren - den R
Rest wird man sehn . 
Achja ne 12- fach geflochtene  Daiwa kommt für mich nicht in Bedracht  da die manchmal  mehr kostet  als die Rolle wo sie drauf sitzt  zudem  gehört Schur für mich zum zum Verbrauchsmaterial  welches je nach Einsatzzeit/ Stärke  auch ausgetauscht wird  wenn kein offentsichtlicher Schaden zu sehen ist .


----------



## Reg A. (20. November 2017)

*AW: Welche geflochtene Schnur? Bitte um Empfehlungen*



feuer110 schrieb:


> Achja ne 12- fach geflochtene  Daiwa kommt für mich nicht in Bedracht  da die manchmal  mehr kostet  als die Rolle wo sie drauf sitzt  zudem  gehört Schur für mich zum zum Verbrauchsmaterial  welches je nach Einsatzzeit/ Stärke  auch ausgetauscht wird  wenn kein offentsichtlicher Schaden zu sehen ist .



Wenn du ne an sich noch völlig taugliche Schnur von der Rolle wirfst, weil sie dir für einen neuen Einsatzzweck nicht geeignet erscheint, ist das verständlich. Aber dafür gibt's ja zum Glück Ersatzspulen 

Ansonsten verstehe ich einfach nicht, weshalb gerade immer an der Schnur, also unserer DIREKTEN VERBINDUNG ZUM FISCH, am meisten gespart wird. Da werden hunderte von Euros für Rute, Rolle und Köder verbraten, aber die Schnur soll am besten max. 10 Cent pro Meter kosten! (Ist übrigens nicht auf dich bezogen!)
Nur: wer bereit ist, nur Discounterpreise zu bezahlen, wird i.d.R. auch nur Discounterqualität erhalten. Und wenn die Schnur schon vom Anschauen zerfasert, kann man seine High-End-Monster-Rolle auch gleich trocken kurbeln...

Und die Daiwa Tournament empfinde ich als günstige Schnur, da gibt's ganz andere Preise, z.b. bei Stroft, Sunline oder Varivas - aber eben auch ganz andere Qualität


----------

